# Food advice for IBS-C



## LRRH (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to this board! I've joined in hope for some advice on coping with IBS.

I seem to suffer with IBS-C, every adult in my family on both sides have IBS but mostly the D type. Admittedly, lately I haven't experienced bad constipation, I may go a couple of days without movement, and travelling anxieties always send me into a bout of C, but generally at the moment I am pretty regular. However, I'm still experiencing bloating, belly pains, bad trapped wind and/or excessive gas daily which is really getting to me now.

I have already noticed that any kind of fizzy drink will send me into immediate pain, as well as vegetables such as broccolli, cauliflower, cabbage, peas, plus any kind of beans, chickpeas, pulses etc. I've also had really bad reactions to dried fruits, and bread and pasta really bloat me. I'm pretty much bloated every day, and if I wear anything fitted around my waist, I end up in a lot of pain after a few days, which is unfortunate as my work uniform is very fitting in that area.

All the foods and drinks that seem to affect me, I try to avoid. However, after reading so many articles etc on what I should eat as an IBS sufferer, I'm really confused to what I should be eating to ensure I do get a balanced diet. To add to this, I have a very limited budget for food - I'm a student and in term times, I'm out of my house until quite late so I don't get a lot of spare time to cook. I tend to just stick to meals like jacket potatoes with tuna, white rice and sausages, salads and some fruits i.e. oranges, strawberries, canned peaches etc with yoghurt. Plus ready meals, which are awful, but they're cheaper and quicker that cooking from scratch. Last year I was living on toast - a lot! I've stopped buying it, probably for about 5 months now, but if I ever do eat a sandwich etc, I'm in pain with bloating again. I usually have a 'proper' meal at the weekend as my boyfriend cooks, but it's becomming a hassle now trying to figure out what to make that won't give me pain, gas or C.

Can anyone offer some advice? I'm really concerned I'm not really getting a decent diet into my system, it seems to hard to eat cheaply and healthyly though when I seem to react to what are considered cheap, healthy foods!!!

Thankyou!


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi LRRH

A couple of things for you to think about: 
Have you been seen by a gastroenterologist? They will firstly test you for celiac.

Also worth asking your GP in the mean time to give you the hydrogen breath test. here they can test for lactose, fructose and glucose intolerance/ malabsorption. ( Fructose malabsorption could explain the pain after fizzy drinks, chickpeas etc.)

An elimination diet is your best bet but it would be best to get tested for the above two things first as you have to be eating wheat/ gluten for the celiac test and the hydrogen test means drinking lactose/ fructose / glucose base drinks. One you have the tests done than look up: FODMAP diet, or Paleo diet.

With regards to eating on a students budget, fresh foods are cheaper than ready meals. If you have an intolerance to any of the above than you will most certainly have to stop the ready meals....they are full of ingredients that your body cannot handle.
Can you eat rice or oats? It is worth finding a staple food such as this and stock up. Stir fried rice with your favourite begs, chicken etc.

What about corn? You can make your own corn tortillas instead of sandwiches.

You might find it helpful to keep a food diary and write down everything that you eat or drink and what symptoms you experience. Include times so that you can pinpoint what symptoms are caused by which foods.

Hope that helps for now?

If you want more advice than feel free to post up here what you are eating at the moment and then we can offer more advice.

Good luck


----------



## LRRH (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for replying!!

I've been tested for neither of those - my doctors have only every heard as far as my family history and prodding around my stomach to diagnose me with IBS-C, they've never done any tests.

I seem to be ok with rice, I have been eating a little more lately with no excessive bloating or pain, just as long as I don't eat too much! I have been trying to eat proper cooked meals too, as I am on my summer holidays so have a little extra time to cook at the moment, it's just trying tricky to do it on such a tiny budget!

I shall start a food diary as of tomorrow!

Thanks again!


----------

